# Solved: Can't Install Sims 2



## razorim (Oct 16, 2004)

When I try installing the new Sims 2 I am told that I need to insert a disk in the D drive. Unfortunately, the disk is already in the drive. Why isn't my computer recognizing this particular disk. When I put in any other game I have, the autorun works and the game starts right up. PLEASE HELP!!! I have install Direct X 9.0 and a new Intel(R) Extreme Graphics. What am I missing?


----------



## Xinos (Oct 16, 2004)

Maybe the game cd is too new for youre CD reader (or just full of dust)  
Hmm, have you tested the CD on a different computer? It *could* be a faulty CD, but that is rare...


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to TSG :up:
I'm the Maxis Games Specialist 

Anyways, down to business...

For some reason, the Sims 2 is having disc read errors, which is becoming a common problem...

To solve this problem, restart the computer with the disc in the drive, then try to install, if that does not work, ensure you are using "Disc 1" If you still do not have any luck, the cd "may" be faulty. Try exchanging the game for another one.


----------



## razorim (Oct 16, 2004)

When I borrowed a friends Sims 2 it did the same thing on my computer but worked fine on his. So, therefore, I thought there was something wrong with his disk. But when I bought a new one and it did the same thing I just assumed there was something wrong with my compuer instead. So, replacing the disk is the only option, eh? Well, I'll try that. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## greenjestur (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm having the same problem. I just bought Sims 2 DVD edition today, and I am able to install it, but when I run it, I get a 'insert correct cd' error. My video card is a NVIDIA Geforce FX 5200, which I think has been causing conflicts with the game. I downloaded updated drivers, but that didn't change anything. I restarted my computer with the game in the drive, and tryed to run it that way, but recieve an "I/O error" from my DVD-ROM drive. I'm out of ideas....


----------



## greenjestur (Oct 23, 2004)

nevermind the last post, i got it to run, i had windows update the drivers for me, which worked better than me downloading them, go figure.... And I've only crashed once so far, so things are going alright


----------



## Misty_Jeff1 (Sep 23, 2004)

hi thugedout thanks for your help i did what you said and returned my sims 2 game and now no problems.......thanks Misty


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice! Enjoy the Sims 2 :up:


----------



## BIEGELBOY27 (Aug 30, 2005)

greenjestur said:


> nevermind the last post, i got it to run, i had windows update the drivers for me, which worked better than me downloading them, go figure.... And I've only crashed once so far, so things are going alright


What drivers needed to be updated?

I'm running WIN XP Home Edition (1.8G processor, 256 ram, Geforce MX 32mb AGP card, and over 50 gb free on the hard drive + DirectX c installed) and I meet or exceed the min requirements as posted on the game box, but when I put in the DVD the DVD-rom spins and spins and spins....and nothing! I even attempted to manually install by clicking on the DVD-ROM...the computer frezzes...no DVD is even recognized in the DRIVE.

I put in the bonus CD and it auto-starts fine. I even thought it might be the DVD...so I exchanged it (twice) for a new one.

Please HELP!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## chrispaton (Sep 8, 2005)

When trying to install The Sims 2, I get to about 54% and am told that TSDATA\Res\UI\ui.package and TSDATA\Res\Sims3D\Object08.package are corrupt and won't install. I've bought the game new and can't return it! How can I fix this problem? I've tried manually extracting the files, but they're still corrupt and I don't know what to do. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## liquiddreamz (Feb 2, 2007)

now im no tech and i hate posting but i did have the same problem and with a few other games as well its (as far as i can tell because this system has worked for a few games now) got something to do with the advdrw i was using to try to read the disk (not likely i tried 2 diffrent dvdrw still didnt work) or b (my guess) the fact that i was using a dvdrw to read it and not a dvd rom using a dvd rom i was able to not only install the game but back it up oon another dvd idk i mayve jus got lucky but give it a shot guys


----------

